# newbie here



## brownitsdown33 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey guys newbie here! :wink: I'm thinking about getting the bear lightsout package in the next few weeks. Does anybody here use this set and if so how do you like it?


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

never used it but welcome :welcome:


----------



## brownitsdown33 (Jun 6, 2008)

thank you


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome! hope you enjoy this site, there is alot of good info people share here. :beer:


----------

